# Food Safety News - 05/11/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 11, 2021)

*Parnell brothers exchange exhibit and witness lists with government for Motion 2255 hearings*
By Dan Flynn on May 11, 2021 12:05 am Two weeks out from the evidentiary hearings that could see a federal magistrate vacate their convictions and sentences, the Parnell brothers have traded witness and exhibit lists with government lawyers. The hearings, held under 28 U.S.C. § 2255, beginning on May 24 for Stewart Parnell and May 27 for Michael Parnell are both being held... Continue Reading


*Investigators identify organic produce as possible source for E. coli outbreak*
By News Desk on May 11, 2021 12:03 am Organic produce has tentatively been determined to be behind an E. Coli O157 outbreak that has sickened children in the Seattle-King County area in Washington. All of the patients are younger than 15 years of age, and three are younger 5 years of age. The seven patients have been reported during April 22-May 1 time... Continue Reading


*French gastro surveillance marked by COVID-19 and large outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on May 11, 2021 12:02 am France has recorded a historic decrease in acute gastroenteritis that public health officials have linked to measures in place during the COVID-19 pandemic. Following the first lockdown because of coronavirus very low levels were recorded from March 2020 in the 2019 and 2020 winter monitoring season that ran from mid-November to mid-April, according to data... Continue Reading


*Australia updates food safety advice for pregnant women*
By News Desk on May 11, 2021 12:00 am Pregnant women should stay away from unpasteurized fruit juices as well as hummus and other dips containing tahini, according to updated advice in Australia. The Food Standards Australia New Zealand (FSANZ) guidance also states expectant mothers should not eat raw sprouts, raw eggs or soft cheeses unless thoroughly cooked. It is also important to follow... Continue Reading


*Officials fail to reveal number of sick patrons linked to same restaurant*
By Coral Beach on May 10, 2021 08:48 pm Public health officials in San Francisco are investigating a number of complaints of foodborne illness among patrons of the House of Prime Rib restaurant. Since March 31 the San Francisco Department of Public Health has received six complaints, according to a statement sent to Food Safety News today. Some complaints represent more than one sick... Continue Reading


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 11, 2021)

Interesting web site link on the Coral Beach entry  - iwaspoisined.com, Definitely caught my attention.  Best thing was I found a couple of restaurants in my local area with reported food issues. Considering the number of restaurants/food service sites in the area, our Public Health folks are doing a dang good job of enforcement. 
John


----------

